# Does arousal cause testosterone production?



## footballmaniac (Feb 24, 2006)

Well?


----------



## GFR (Feb 24, 2006)

Open Chat


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 24, 2006)

ive heard of a slight boost in test production after sex


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 24, 2006)

No, sexual arousal increases the release of dopamine which effects the release of epinephrine. Increased heart rate is due to the effect of dopamine on epinephrine release. Dopamine and epinephrine are both neurotransmitters, which are not a product of the endocrine system.


----------



## footballmaniac (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks. I remember hearing somewhere that it did just wanted to see if it was true.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2006)

Orgasm increases prolactin. If arosal increased T levels, "natural" body builders could watch porn and get ripped.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Orgasm increases prolactin. If arosal increased T levels, "natural" body builders could watch porn and get ripped.


 
That would mean Viagra would be a diuretic?? -


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 27, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That would mean Viagra would be a diuretic?? -


  Please tell me how you went from a pituitary hormone to diuretics?


----------

